# Problems with Nokia 6230 GPRS from T3



## ian1944 (May 5, 2005)

I have a Tungsten T3 and A Nokia 6230 with GPRS enabled on the Vodaphone UK network. The WAP functionality and Vodaphone Live work fine, but I can't seem to connect to the internet. Unfortunately, having downloaded and installed the appropriate files from PalSource's Phone_Link_Update V2, I still can't connect. The problem could be my configuration: its not clear what options to use and despite the upgrade, I don't get presented with an option to select an init string for the 6230. The bluetooth connection itself seems to be working fine. The error messages I get range from 'faulty cable' (sic) to faulty modem. Can anybody help to a) confirm how to configure (I can type in the init string if necessary) and b) check that the GPRS link is working correctly. Many thanks!


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Confused............your using the t3 to view the net, using the 6230 as a modem....yes? or not?
What cable are you connecting the two together with? or how?


----------



## ian1944 (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for responding; the connection between teh T3 and the handheld is via Bluetooth and this part works fine for a variety of other applications, file exchange, etc. The issue was the modem initiation string for the 6230. I've now got thsi, from another source, and since then all is working just fine.

Once again, thanks for your help. We should now close this thread!


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

How's the speed via bluetooth, any good?
You can mark this thread solved by clicking on "thread tools" "Mark solved"


----------



## ian1944 (May 5, 2005)

So far as I can tell, the Bluetooth connection works fine; the only problem I get is dropped GPRS connections. I don't know what the official speed of Bluetooth is, but GPRS can only manage 56K so I assume that would be the source of any bottleneck. If you know the official speeds, or can sugest a way to test it, let me know. Cheers, I.


----------



## manosa (May 18, 2005)

Ian,

I am facing similar problems connecting from a Windows Mobile 2003 device. Could you please post me the 6230 modem initialization string?


----------



## ian1944 (May 5, 2005)

Manosa, the settup seems to be network dependent and focusses on setting up the GPRS connection rather than the 'modem' per se. I am on Vodafone; if you are too, let me know and I will supply you with the initialisation string; it's a bit tedious, and not entirely clear, so forgive me for not entering it on spec.


----------



## manosa (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for replying Ian.

It turned out that the init string was correct. The problem was with the phone's firmware. The phone would drop the GPRS connection after a short period of time. I upgraded from V 4.44 to V 5.35 and it works fine now!


----------

